# Best TB pics



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

my 19yr old ottb Soldier that passed on a few months back


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

My 17 year old TB mare, Daisy:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

my 15 year old tb Buzz


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My 21 year old OTTB named Nelson. Registered name Prime Target


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Here is my 15 year old TB that I left back home in Australia :-( Her name is Ruling Angel. We evented for years but mostly she was my best mate, I have owned her for over ten years now and I miss her every day! I am currently leasing her to a breeding program at a Warmblood stud back home, and can't wait to see the results! (Photo's were taken in different years, hence the difference in dapples between them!!)

P.S. I would like to put a vote in for the picture of Buzz lying down in his blanket, soooo cute!!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

My gelding Bishop:








My mare Love Story:








And Bishop (left) with Love Story (right): :lol:


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

My old OTTB Razz. 
He could jump the moon but had wayyyy too many soundness issues. :[


----------



## alexx (Jun 9, 2010)

my ottb mare that i bought last friday 
btw, absolutely love Prime Target!!!!


----------



## DoubleTheGreed (Jul 26, 2010)

alexx said:


> my ottb mare that i bought last friday
> btw, absolutely love Prime Target!!!!


 
You just bought her on friday?!?! how long has she been off the track? shes gorgeous....


----------



## DoubleTheGreed (Jul 26, 2010)

TO everyone else, keep adding pictures i wanna see all the TB's out there!!! =)


----------



## DoubleTheGreed (Jul 26, 2010)

I need to edit one thing from my original post.. i will edit 1st 2nd and 3rd places pick picture... whichever of the three they posted that they want me to edit i will ( to me it looked like i said i was gonna edit all three pictures someone enters) and if anyone just wants me to edit a pic for them feel free to pm with it i have no problem doing it =)


----------



## maz78 (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is my 7yr old mare. I've only had her 3mths


----------



## alexx (Jun 9, 2010)

yepp friday  
but she's been off the track 2 years just sitting in a paddock,
pulled her out in february started riding her, getting her ready for sale,
but she wasn't ready so i bought her myself  
it doesn't help that i was attached to her asweel 
she's going to be a stunner that's for sure


----------



## DoubleTheGreed (Jul 26, 2010)

^^ yes she is 

Ok everyone get your pictures in i will be jugding on sunday the 8th of august!! 

If you want a edited picture of your special TB or OTTB then enter their picture and see if you win!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

My 14 year old OTTB Honor







The first pic is from winter...the other two are from yesterday


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

My 11 year old OTTB mare. Just got her in January. sorry for the sour expression, she isn't much of a people horse. She likes to stick away from everyone else. We're working on that though.


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

My 15 year old mare Kelsey . I've owned her just over 3 months now.


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

My Girl Vintage Match aka Vinty or Scoob lol . She's my 7 yr old ottb. Love her, she's a real trooper.


----------



## DoubleTheGreed (Jul 26, 2010)

keep em coming only two days left!!!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's my boy putting the moves on his favorite mare.


----------



## DoubleTheGreed (Jul 26, 2010)

^^awwww 

One more day i close down entrys tomorrow and start judging!! get your pics in untill midnight tonight!!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

This is my 10yr old thoroughbred gelding!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

This is my beautiful boy How Clever (Rex)


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Zoey, 7yr old Thoroughbred mare. 










Chance


----------



## DoubleTheGreed (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok contest is officailly closed i will do judging and post the winners pictures when im done with them!!


----------



## Bubrina (Aug 9, 2010)

How did I miss that this was closed!? *facepalm*

Delete please!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww i live tbs i have a half tb


----------



## DoubleTheGreed (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok im doing top four because i cant decide lol 

1. Alexx your third picture
2. Sarahver your third picture
3. Reachthestars your second picture
4. Vintagematch

I will edit your pictures tonight, and i will post pictures on here and pm them to the winners when im done. If you want a certain saying pm me and i will put that on there if not i will choose one for you =)


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry just realized i was too late..can't delete it...


----------



## DoubleTheGreed (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok i have the pictures ready to go.. sorry it took me so long... 

4th place.... VintageMatch











3rd Place.... ReachTheStars









2nd place.. Sarahver










and 1st place... Alexx











Let me know what you guys think!!!!!


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

Awe, they are awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

OMG they are gorgeous XD


----------



## DoubleTheGreed (Jul 26, 2010)

you guys really like em? lol i didnt know what to think about them lol


----------



## alexx (Jun 9, 2010)

oooo i like them


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh wow, thank you so much! I love the quote for mine, nearly brought a tear to my eye!!


----------



## DoubleTheGreed (Jul 26, 2010)

^^ lol your welcome im glad you like it

If anyone wants a picture edited just pm me with colors, quote, horses name and your name, and if you want me to come up with a quote for you i can =)


----------



## luclaq (Aug 16, 2010)

like them a lot too^^


----------



## barrelracer7335 (Aug 17, 2010)

Dancer my retired racer(TB) doing pole bending
Dancer winning
dancer racing


----------

